

The Lessons of Lucasfilm's Habitat - bootload
http://www.fudco.com/chip/lessons.html

======
zandorg
Fascinating to see Mark S.Miller and Drexler cited, as I know a guy who knows
them.

On a different topic, Dark Sceptre on the ZX Spectrum was very similiar, but I
think the whole multiplayer system (which was done by playing out your moves,
inscribing them on a ZX MicroDrive cassette, and posting them to the central
control) is probably alive only on some tapes belonging to Mike Singleton.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Sceptre>

